

A woman's opinion on dick jokes at conferences - lest
https://gist.github.com/2030063

======
tosseraccount
She disparages, but then makes an "ass joke" (cf. "asshaterry"). The language
of business is crude. Don't pretend otherwise. You sail the seven seas and
you're going to hear sailor talk.

Granted : too much spice and the food is ruined.

